# Prototype Lanyards for Sale: Glow in the Dark and More all $10 each tyd!



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Since my cobra stitch neck lanyards have become so popular, I've been working on a couple different lanyard designs this weekend. I'm offering these at a one time price of $10 each tyd. These will most likely be $15-$20 when I decide on which ones to start offering for sale on my website. All of the neck lanyards feature breakaway safety connectors for those of you who work around machinery. The also have a cord lock, a high quality clip, and a small 1/2" split ring (not pictured).

I take paypal payments to: [email protected] or a money order to:
Jonathan Fox
PO Box 234
Pence Springs, WV 24962

#1: Round Sinnet GID (Glow in the Dark) Neck Lanyard: Burgundy and White with Black neck loop. The white is glow cord, and glows a bright green at night. Simply charge the cord by placing it under a bright light for a few seconds, and it will glow for a few hours.

Daylight...









And at night...










#2: Snake Knot Lanyard in OD Green and Coyote Brown with a 1" Split Ring...









Here's a pic with my Fenix Flashlight and a set of keys. I use one of these lanyards all the time while fishing to carry my flashlight, multi tool, and nail clippers. 









#3: Round Sinnet Neck Lanyard in Silver and Charcoal Grey with a Black Loop...










Here's another lanyard in Black, Coyote Brown, and Woodland Camo. This one is used to tether items to a backpack or your keys to your belt loop. This lanyard is 9" long, and is braided with 8-9 ft. of cord in a king cobra stitch. It also has two clips... one of them is attached permanently, but the other can be removed, in case you want to add your own clip/carabiner.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Them look good. :thumbs_up


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*OD Green and Coyote Snake Knot Lanyard Sold*

OD and Coyote Lanyard sold to Big Eazy pending payment.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> Them look good. :thumbs_up


Thanks!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

The glow cord doesn't seem to be keeping its charge as long as it did last year when I purchased it. It glows for about an hour, before needing to be exposed to a bright light for charging.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Still have everything except for the snake knot lanyard.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's another neck lanyard up for sale. This one has 3 drop loops... 2 with split rings, and one with a clip. Also, instead of my usual plastic cord locks, this one has a wooden bead to act as the cord lock. This one would be good to carry while fishing or dog training, where you may need to carry mulitple items.

This one is done in a round sinnet for the main braid; but also has a snake knot on one of the drop loops. Like the other items in this thread, this one is at a one time price of $10 tyd.


Black and Blue Camo (New Color)...









Close up of the Round Sinnet...









Close up of drop loops...









Some items you might carry with you while fishing: Tape Measure, Clippers, and a Flashlight


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey those look great....


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ryersonhill; said:


> Hey those look great....


Thanks!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Price Drop... $8 each*

Need to get these sold and out of the way, so I can work on a few more designs. How about $8 each or $30 for the remaining 4?


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

This one, and the snake knot lanyard are gone... all others still available.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Got mine in today. Quality work and great service. 

Thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Big Eazy said:


> Got mine in today. Quality work and great service.
> 
> Thanks:thumbs_up


Thanks, Glad you like them!


Looks like my photo's disappeared today, after I was working on my photo album. Here's what I have left... all $8 each tyd.

Blue Camo and Black









Charcoal and Silver Round Sinnet









Burgundy with Glow Cord


----------

